# My 95 200SX won't start 1st time in 8 years =(



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi everybody,

This is my 1st post cuz it's the 1st time I can't seem to figure out why my car won't start. Just to let you know. I just installed a JVC SH99 deck and I already used my car once to get some food to eat and back with no problems.

I have a 1995 200SX SE with GA16DE engine. Just to let you know, I haven't replaced my battery, starter, alternator, fuel pump in 8 years and I have 200thou kms on it.

This morning I tried to start my car and it just wouldn't turn over. Here is what I have observed. When I put the key to "ON" position, I can hear the hissing sound from the rear which is the fuel pump. I wait for that to finish and start the car. The starter, I can hear turns over (making a chichichichichi sound) but I can hear the engine fire maybe a little (2-3 fuel igniting sounds) and nothing. It just won't bloody start.

I check the battery voltage and it reads 12.42volts. I also disconnected the whole JVC deck just in case that is a problem. After disconnecting the deck, when I tried to start the car, I can hear a constant clicking sound (more like a "trrrtrrrtrrrtrrrtrrrtrr" sound) near the steering console, maybe fuse box. At this point the starter wasn't turning. I tried a few times more then the starter started turning again and no "trrtrrtrrtrr" sound near the fuse box.

Any ideas guys, I would totally appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

Raffael
Vancouver, BC Canada


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I had a similar problem as well, which I remedied by waiting for a while (I myself waited for a day, others say to wait for 15 minutes or so), then I held the gas (and clutch if yours is a manual) and tried starting the car. My problem was that my engined was flooded with fuel from pumping the gas when my car wasn't on. I noticed a very strong smell of gasoline under the hood and from the outside of the car when I stepped out of it when I couldn't start it. I don't know if your car has the same problem but might as well give it a try. And in case you're wondering what this does, by holding the gas all the way down when you start your car, it starts the car off lean.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

I never pumped the gas though ever when I start my car. I tried though today. Btw, my cars been sitting on my driveway for 2 days.

Yeah my car is manual 5spd. 

Also, after I wait for the hissing of the fuel pump to finish, I open my gas cap and noticed that there was hiss sound. Usually when I open my gas cap before I load gas, I get the hiss sound for a second or two.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe your starter's fried. Thats all I can think of being something you want to look at from your description.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Had the same symptoms when my starter went out on me. You can try this: pop the hood and tap the starter a couple of times with a wrench. After that try to start the car, if it starts you know your problem.

Not the most scientific method but worth a shot.....


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Tried the tap the starter just now, no luck. Cleaned the battery terminals too with baking soda and water. no luck.

Would a battery that does not have enough cranking amps (I have an 8year old one) not turn the starter enough so the engine won't run. Like I said, sometime today, when I tried to start the car, I heard a "trrrrtrrtrrtrrrtrrtrr" sound near the steering column or the fuse box. At this point, the starter didn't even turn. After waiting a while, and trying once or twice, the starter turned finally but still the car won't start.

So would an old battery with out enough cranking amps not make the engine start?



Wufaded said:


> Had the same symptoms when my starter went out on me. You can try this: pop the hood and tap the starter a couple of times with a wrench. After that try to start the car, if it starts you know your problem.
> 
> Not the most scientific method but worth a shot.....


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh, I just used the ECU diagnostic unit. The check engine light flashed 5long 5short so my car is running normal.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Eight years with the same battery's pretty long. Mine
died/failed to recharge after six. Try to jump it off; if
it still doesn't start, then it's not your battery. Mine
died when I let the car sit for week.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Easy way to test the battery. Have a friend stand in front of your car. You get in, turn your lights on and crank he motor. If the lits dim to where they look like they are off it's the battery.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Done the start the car with the headlights on. Car still cranks good. I removed all 4 sparkplugs. It was kinda wet. Smells like fuel. So it looks like I don't have electricity. I'll check the spark tomorrow. It's dark out right now, and cold. Thx for your input guys.




wes said:


> Easy way to test the battery. Have a friend stand in front of your car. You get in, turn your lights on and crank he motor. If the lits dim to where they look like they are off it's the battery.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Fuel Filter?*

Ok guys, I just pulled the spark plugs wires and started the car with each one close to grounding it on the body. There is a spark. In fact, I got electrocuted once doing it. hahahaha.

But I still have no clue what to do? Fuel Filter maybe? I haven't changed that in 8 years too. But there was no indication that the car was running crappy.

Let me know if you thoughts if you think it is the Fuel Filter.

Thanks.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Fuel filter changed, still not starting*

Changed the fuel filter, still won't start. But before I did, I also tested if fuel pump is working. I just left the fuel line open, put a towel on the engine bay and put the key on ignition. Lots of fuel spilled out. 

Is that enough of a test to say that the fuel pump is working properly?


----------



## chileskyline (Nov 12, 2003)

Does the stream from the fuel line is fast or barely comes out. This might get a bit deeper but you want to check the fuel injectors and the harness. If it still doesn't start let us know. I'll do some research.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

go bring your battery to have it tested, some places will do it for free, it may be the battery itself although it does seem to hold proper voltage. also check all of your grounds and check for corrosion around the cables going to the starter. maybe also check the vaccum lines for the fpr. another thing to try checking is the tps, if it is out of calibration, or working improperly, you may have a real hard time starting. also check batt grounds. you may want to pull the starter and check the teeth on the gear that meshes with the flywheel, just to eliminate that as a poss. good luck


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Battery OK*

Battery ok. Switched with my bro's 98 Altima. My 200sx still won't start.

As for the fuel when I turned the ignition in the ON position with the fuel filter detached. Lots of fuel came out of the line. It soaked the whole t-shirt rag I was using and was finally dripping down to the pan. This took 2 seconds. Sorry I don't have a fuel pressure tester. =( so I did ghetto style instead.

OK, I guess you mean the TPS (throttle position sensor) and the FPR (fuel pressure sensor). I'll check them out. Thanks. I have a haynes manual.

FYI, my car never had problems until now so I haven't replaced anything except the spark plugs and air filter.

I've also checked all the fuses too.



sersr20dk said:


> go bring your battery to have it tested, some places will do it for free, it may be the battery itself although it does seem to hold proper voltage. also check all of your grounds and check for corrosion around the cables going to the starter. maybe also check the vaccum lines for the fpr. another thing to try checking is the tps, if it is out of calibration, or working improperly, you may have a real hard time starting. also check batt grounds. you may want to pull the starter and check the teeth on the gear that meshes with the flywheel, just to eliminate that as a poss. good luck


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

rafman said:


> Battery ok. Switched with my bro's 98 Altima. My 200sx still won't start.
> 
> As for the fuel when I turned the ignition in the ON position with the fuel filter detached. Lots of fuel came out of the line. It soaked the whole t-shirt rag I was using and was finally dripping down to the pan. This took 2 seconds. Sorry I don't have a fuel pressure tester. =( so I did ghetto style instead.
> 
> ...


Have you tried push starting it? Manual orAuto?


----------



## chileskyline (Nov 12, 2003)

Well not to sound like im bashing but you should still do regular maintance like changing the fuel filter,plugs wires air filter. This is just a crazy thought check the mechanical timing and the igition timing u might have fuel and spark but might not be at the right time. I also have a bad feeling that the ecu might be dead but dont hold me to that.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*1 spark out of all 4 spark plugs*

No worries chileskyline. Ok here is what I've got, I bought new spark plugs since i need to change them anyways and pulled spark plug wire #1 from the engine and stuck a new spark plug ngk v-power BKRGE-11. I then asked my bro to start the car. I turned off the lights in my garage. I repeated this for all four wires. I only got one to spark out of all four of em. 

I checked the resistance on the spark plug wires, only wire #1 is between 10k-25k ohms. Mine were between 5-10k ohms. I guess they need replacing. Hope this is the problem. I haven't replaced them ever.

Btw, the last time i replaced my distributor cap and rotor was Jan 2001. I bought OEM so this should still be ok.

I also checked for compression by putting a couple of fingers in one of the cylinders and there is a vacuum so should be ok.

So hope its the spark plug wires. Any recommendations for aftermarket or OEM?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

on the spark plugs, get oem, NGK's.....something as small as a fuse can prevent u from starting a car, check the fuses by the steering colum, i think there is one called "starter signal"..........if this problem started right after u installed the JVC unit, then chances are u prolly messed something up electrically, check on that first. Of course DO buy the spark plugs, u do need them.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Actually, it started 3 days after my JVC deck was installed. I drove to Pho restaurant, ate there, and back with no problems. I just got gas. Parked it at home for 2 days. Now it won't start. I think I found the problem though. 

Spark plug wires!!! Hopefully. I'll buy some tomorrow. Not sure which brand I should get.



AjRaCeR805 said:


> on the spark plugs, get oem, NGK's.....something as small as a fuse can prevent u from starting a car, check the fuses by the steering colum, i think there is one called "starter signal"..........if this problem started right after u installed the JVC unit, then chances are u prolly messed something up electrically, check on that first. Of course DO buy the spark plugs, u do need them.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My next step would be to check to make sure the injectors are firing. Using a test light, probe the wires while someone turns the starter and see if it blinks. Failure to blink could mean a crank angle sensor, ignition module or ECU. If it blinks, next check to see that it has spark. Use a inductive timing light and check to see if it blinks the light with each plug wire.Failure to do so could mean a bad ignition module(They send a signal to fire the injectors on some cars too), bad distributor cap, faulty wiring, bad ECU, bad rotor, jumped timing chain, or a bad coil.


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

maybe its your alternator??.....that too could be shot..and yea...def. check the fuses...it might be that also.. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JDM-GA16DE said:


> maybe its your alternator??.....that too could be shot..and yea...def. check the fuses...it might be that also.. :thumbup:



it wouldnt be his alternator if what he said about his battery having the correct voltage is true.....an alternator doesnt assist in the cranking of the car, it just charges the battery while the car runs.....


----------



## chileskyline (Nov 12, 2003)

Spark plugs wires would difiently prevent the car from starting. I would get bosch i think they make their wires 8mm.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

pull the starter and look at the connections and the teeth. after 8 years they have a tendancy to wear. let me know what you find out


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your input guys. I'll check all of your recommendations soon. I have to get to work now.... by bus. =(

Btw, I don't think anything is wrong with the spark. I got all four spark plugs to spark. My fault. I didn't even ground the sparkplug to the chasis b4 I checked for spark. That's why only 1 fired out of 4 spark plugs. Now I get all 4 to spark.

I don't know anymore. Maybe I'll just get it towed to a shop.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

chileskyline said:


> Spark plugs wires would difiently prevent the car from starting. I would get bosch i think they make their wires 8mm.


why go with bosch whenever you could get ngk's


----------



## chileskyline (Nov 12, 2003)

Dont admit defeat. If it cranks and there is spark then there might not be fuel in the cylinder. Take out the spark plugs and crank the engine, now smell around the spark plug hole and see if there is fuel there. Let us know.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Won't Quit!*



chileskyline said:


> Dont admit defeat. If it cranks and there is spark then there might not be fuel in the cylinder. Take out the spark plugs and crank the engine, now smell around the spark plug hole and see if there is fuel there. Let us know.


You know what, I'll check this tonight but I'm pretty sure this one is ok cuz the spark plugs were wet with fuel before I replaced them with NGK V-power yesterday. I also got a fuel filter yesterday (OEM) and a Beck/Arnley Bluethunder spark plug wires. Only the aftermarket store was open on sunday. I couldn't get OEM. Looks like it is good though.

I'll just check the starter for now. I haven't done it yet. So I'm gonna physically take them out.

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Starter is out of the car*

Btw, I haven't tried push starting cuz I live on a hill and I can't push the car up the hill even with 3 people. If I go down the hill, I may never get back up if it doesn't start.

So anyways, my starter is out of the car. The brushes are pretty close to worn but still tight to the core so should be ok. Gears all look fine: the 3 inside and the big 1 that touches the flywheel

What else can I check with the starter? 

Can I rebuild myself or buy a rebuilt one? Or buy a new OEM one?

Raff


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can buy either or........an oem one is gonna be like 300$, a rebuilt one from autozone will run about 140 or so, and they usually have lifetime warranties.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u can buy either or........an oem one is gonna be like 300$, a rebuilt one from autozone will run about 140 or so, and they usually have lifetime warranties.


Can I rebuild my own? As in buy just the core and the brush harness? That's all I need I believe. The gear teeth look great. Just needs greasing ofcourse.

My theory is the starter isn't cranking enough to start the engine. I do find, when I start the car, it does sound just a tad slow from before. This scenario happened to a friend of mine with his car, not a Nissan though.


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

rafman said:


> Can I rebuild my own? As in buy just the core and the brush harness? That's all I need I believe. The gear teeth look great. Just needs greasing ofcourse.
> 
> My theory is the starter isn't cranking enough to start the engine. I do find, when I start the car, it does sound just a tad slow from before. This scenario happened to a friend of mine with his car, not a Nissan though.



NewBe to the Forum - Hello all ...

Raff - Reason I joined is regarding the SAME problem you are experiencing - 

I started my girlfriends '97 Sentra two days ago, just moved it into the street and yesterday, all day in the sun, it wouldn't start! Same symptoms, has happened once before up in the mountains after a super cold nite ...

Was thinkin' it has something to do with fuel filter as she 'prolly has had it changed in years, if ever!!

Very interested in hearing your results and will keep you posted with mine.

How difficult is it to change the fuel filter on the Sentra? Any link to detailed discription of what might be involved and proper steps?

Thanks!

SentraQuestions


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rafman, unless u know what youre doing with the starter, i wouldnt suggest working on it, since u can cause further damage to it, or just damage in general even if theres no damage to it


sentraquestions- the fuel filter is very easy to replace on a sentra, its on the right side of the engine bay(standing in front of the car) right next to the brake fluid reservoir. its just held in place with 2 screws with rubber lines, beware those lines are kinda "hard" to remove.


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> rafman, unless u know what youre doing with the starter, i wouldnt suggest working on it, since u can cause further damage to it, or just damage in general even if theres no damage to it
> 
> 
> sentraquestions- the fuel filter is very easy to replace on a sentra, its on the right side of the engine bay(standing in front of the car) right next to the brake fluid reservoir. its just held in place with 2 screws with rubber lines, beware those lines are kinda "hard" to remove.



AWESOME! Thanks for the explanation - I will look into it this evening after work ... maybe even post some pics!

How about the starter motor? Where is that located so I can bang it a couple times to rule that out as part of the problem ... we did rag on that part the last time this happened and I could have ate it up good!!

SentraQuestions -


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

SentraQuestions said:


> AWESOME! Thanks for the explanation - I will look into it this evening after work ... maybe even post some pics!
> 
> How about the starter motor? Where is that located so I can bang it a couple times to rule that out as part of the problem ... we did rag on that part the last time this happened and I could have ate it up good!!
> 
> SentraQuestions -


Regarding the starter, yeah I kinda know what I'm doing. I took it apart already. The brushes are close to being used up, pinion gears look ok too, and the starter solenoid should be ok cuz it cranks.

SentraQuestions: yeah, thats funny we have the same problem. It's been cold lately as well 1 degree celsius at night and all I did was park it for 2 days. So I've banged my starter a couple of times and it doesn't work. Just taught I'd let you know.

I just bought a Beck/Arnley remanufactured starter. It's been eight years anyways. Cost me $200US bucks. I was gonna get it on ebay but I couldn't wait. 

So I'm putting it in now. Cross your fingers.


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

rafman said:


> So I'm putting it in now. Cross your fingers.


Right on dude ... please keep us posted -

We have purchased a new fuel filter and will be installing tomorrow.

I will update after that.

Thanks for all the help errbody!

SQ


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i hope your guys' problems get fixed! i know what its like having a car that doesnt work, and it SUCKS.....especially when its your daily driver for everything.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i hope your guys' problems get fixed! i know what its like having a car that doesnt work, and it SUCKS.....especially when its your daily driver for everything.


Thanks AjraCer805. I appreciate it. Well, ofcourse I put the new starter in and nope. Didn't start. Dang =(. That's about $300US and still nada.

Well I have a question. Haynes manual says the wiring harness (2 terminal connector) to the Crankshaft Position Sensor (CPS) at the transaxle bellhousing should be getting 5Volts when the ignition is in the ON position. Um... I don't see 5Volts. Maybe 0.1Volts. I checked the resistance of the CPS and it is within spec.

You guys think its my ECU? I'm getting fuel and firing for sure cuz I've checked those. But the check engine light says 5long and 5short which means normal. Arghhhh...

Your posts are appreciated cuz now there are two of us trying to get our cars started.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Natewood post*

Check out this post by natewood:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=17352&page=2&pp=15&highlight=sentra+start

Very similar to my problem. However, my car won't start still. I just tried natewood's solution. I've tried the 10second or even more, pedal to the metal and start technique but still won't start my car. Tried 3 times. It sounds like it is just about to start, but no. 

I'm drying my plugs right now and leaving the sparkplug holes open to hopefully dry it out. I'll try to start it tomorrow morning when I wake up. 

Btw, my oil dipstick smells like gas big time and my oil seems very thin.

Wish me luck.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Are your injectors sticking open?


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Are your injectors sticking open?


Well, my oil being contaminated with fuel is probably due to the fact that I kept on trying to start it. Will do an oil change tomorrow for sure, if I get it started.

And my injectors should be fine, I checked the resistance. Only 1 injector, the #3, was out of the ohms range in the Haynes manual. I don't think it's a true factor to get the car started.

Any comments on my CPS, not getting any voltage. See earlier post, thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Update*

So I've checked all the relays I can see under the dash and engine bay.

4 blue relays on top of the fuse box in the car, 1 brown relay near the clutch pedal, 2 blue relays near the ECU, and 2 blue relays in the engine bay. All seem to be in working fine. I did the 12V test to see if it clicks and all of them did. Grrrrr...

So, I've changed the starter, spark plugs and wires, fuel filter and my 200sx still won't start.

I've ordered a fuel pump Walbro 255 but it arrives in 10 days. 

I have narrowed it down to 3 things:

1. fuel pump
2. ECU
3. distributor/ignition.

When I get the Walbro fuel pump and it still ain't working, I'm towing it to the shop I guess. It's getting to be too expensive already.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

if you put a 255 in there you are going to overpower your fpr. without an adj.
fpr you will make the problem worse. if you have fuel at the filter, you probably don't need a pump. you need to check your injectors and fpr at this point. i bet you have one or more injector stuck or your fpr isn't working properly. get a fuel pressure gauge and see what it is. putting a stronger fuel pump will only cause more problems. check for injector pulse. also you need to dry out the cyllinders. you can pull the plugs and try cranking a few times to dry them out a little or blow some air in there. if you don't know what i am talking about at this point i suggest you let someone else take a look at it. you need the right tools and information.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

sersr20dk said:


> if you put a 255 in there you are going to overpower your fpr. without an adj.
> fpr you will make the problem worse. if you have fuel at the filter, you probably don't need a pump. you need to check your injectors and fpr at this point. i bet you have one or more injector stuck or your fpr isn't working properly. get a fuel pressure gauge and see what it is. putting a stronger fuel pump will only cause more problems. check for injector pulse. also you need to dry out the cyllinders. you can pull the plugs and try cranking a few times to dry them out a little or blow some air in there. if you don't know what i am talking about at this point i suggest you let someone else take a look at it. you need the right tools and information.


How much are adjustable fuel pressure regulators go for? Don't worry, I don't have the Walbro 255 yet.

Well, I noticed my sparkplugs were really wet of fuel. So I did try drying out the plugs and tried cranking a few times with the fuel pump fuse out and tried it starting it back again with it. Still, the car woudln't start.

I'm getting it towed tomorrow to Nissan.


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

rafman said:


> How much are adjustable fuel pressure regulators go for? Don't worry, I don't have the Walbro 255 yet.
> 
> Well, I noticed my sparkplugs were really wet of fuel. So I did try drying out the plugs and tried cranking a few times with the fuel pump fuse out and tried it starting it back again with it. Still, the car woudln't start.
> 
> I'm getting it towed tomorrow to Nissan.


I replaced fuel filter, tried charging the battery, and even with a jump, WOULDN'T START!!

I'm pushing her Sentra to the gas station wrench around the corner today.

SQ


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*It's alive!!! Simple fix - flooded.*



SentraQuestions said:


> I replaced fuel filter, tried charging the battery, and even with a jump, WOULDN'T START!!
> 
> I'm pushing her Sentra to the gas station wrench around the corner today.
> 
> SQ


SentraQuestions, this may be helpful to you.

So I gave up and finally called BCAA, AAA in the US. He asked me to start the car. Turned over but wouldn't start. But anyways, the dude came over checked my battery, checked my distributor cap, checked my spark plug wiring to make sure it is in the right firing order and he asked me to start it again. Wouldn't start. 

So he put some fuel in the throttle body and pulled the accelerator all the way and asked me to start it. Wouldn't start

Finally, this is good. He crimped the fuel line after the fuel filter with a vise grip, just a tiny bit, so that it won't get wrecked and pulled the accelerator all the way. I turned the ignition and Vrrrroooooom!!! It started. I guess as soon as it started he pulled his vise grip out.

He said, the car was totally flooded. Funny stuff, I aired that thing out, took out the spark plugs for a whole night and air dried it. Weird stuff.

Anyways, I spent so much doe for such a simple fix. I guess I'll called that Preventive Maintenance.

Thanks all for all your help. Good luck to you, SentraQuestions. I hope you have the same fix as me. Mine starts now no problem

Bye.
Raffael


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Kind of odd that this keeps happening now to people around me now, seems like only a day ago I wrote about my car not starting cause of flooding as well, although I didn't have it as bad as you Raf. Why would you have to pull the accelerator cable all the way though? Why not just step on the gas pedal all the way? Or is it true that our cars really need the throttle cable mod so that we actually hit WOT when we floor our gas pedals? I was told that I pumped my gas pedal when the car was off to cause my engine to be flooded but I never did that. I am curious if your car just got flooded for no reason as well or if you did pump your gas pedal while the car was off? Also, couldn't you smell an extremely strong scent of gasoline coming from the front of the car even with the hood down when your car couldn't start the first time?


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

rafman said:


> SentraQuestions, this may be helpful to you.
> 
> So I gave up and finally called BCAA, AAA in the US. He asked me to start the car. Turned over but wouldn't start. But anyways, the dude came over checked my battery, checked my distributor cap, checked my spark plug wiring to make sure it is in the right firing order and he asked me to start it again. Wouldn't start.
> 
> ...



DAMN YO! I just paid three punks standing across the street $10 bucks to help me push the damn thing over to our local wrench! HA! That is how I work hand in hand with Murphy's Law!! :loser: I am!!

At least I can call him tomorrow before he starts working and give him that advice to consider ... told me $30 to determine the problem ... might need some additional parts too, who knows!

Thanks for keeping me posted ... cool cool cool chit - Safe & Happy Holidays to all! I'll let you know when I get the word!

SQ


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

*Flooded*

Ya, mine flooded for no apparent reason. I don't even step on the gas before I shut off or before I start the car. I just flooded some how. Weird sh*t. Glad I could help you SentraQuestions. Post a reply if you have the same fix. I hope my fix works.


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

rafman said:


> Ya, mine flooded for no apparent reason. I don't even step on the gas before I shut off or before I start the car. I just flooded some how. Weird sh*t. Glad I could help you SentraQuestions. Post a reply if you have the same fix. I hope my fix works.



Well I spoke to my wrench before he started any work and told him your quick fix ... he is gonna try dealin' with it as "flooded" and then see what happens ... still gonna cost a quick $30, but at least we'll know what was up.

Thanks again!

SQ


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

the only thing you have to worry about is what caused the car to flood in the first place, you or a sensor?


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

sersr20dk said:


> the only thing you have to worry about is what caused the car to flood in the first place, you or a sensor?


sersr20dk: Yeah, good point there sersr20dk. Could it be leaky injectors? I checked the injectors resistance. They're in range except #3. Oh well, it's starting up fine now. And I'm enjoying my new deck. Sounds wicked playing MP3's in the car.

SentraQuestions: at least you on gave them $10 bucks. I spend $300 bucks on a fuel filter, spark plugs, spark plug wires, starter. Well lets just call it a tune up, except the starter. Looked like it was gonna go anyways so it's all good.


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

rafman said:


> sersr20dk: Yeah, good point there sersr20dk. Could it be leaky injectors? I checked the injectors resistance. They're in range except #3. Oh well, it's starting up fine now. And I'm enjoying my new deck. Sounds wicked playing MP3's in the car.
> 
> SentraQuestions: at least you on gave them $10 bucks. I spend $300 bucks on a fuel filter, spark plugs, spark plug wires, starter. Well lets just call it a tune up, except the starter. Looked like it was gonna go anyways so it's all good.


Guess the wrench also determined it was "Flooded" ...

... like you said, was it me driving my girl's car or is something else wrong?!?

Gonna change plugs too ... just in case ... 

Thanks again!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...can you please describe again what happens when you turn the key?? if your hearing clickin noise and u know ur battery is good, the next thing is the altenator and starter. (process of elimation)
its definitily sounds like an electical issue....or fuel but u can determine if ur plugs are getting fuel cranking it and the checking the first plug to see if it has gas on it.
last time i had a issue where my car wouldnt crank it ended up being a fuel sensor and cost about $200-$300...i had to get it towed (using AAA) and basically told them all I had done so far, of course Im sure they hooked up to the computer and read the code.


----------

